
A mysterious blood-clotting complication is killing coronavirus patients - stevenj
https://www.seattletimes.com/nation-world/a-mysterious-blood-clotting-complication-is-killing-coronavirus-patients/
======
rogerkirkness
It has been known for five days or so that the problem is the diffusion of
oxygen and carbon dioxide passing between capillaries and red blood cells that
is being hindered. The faster your blood is moving, the harder it is to
exchange gases. If blood thinners result in lower blood pressure, that would
make diffusion better. Because it is blood first and not lung first
oxygenation issues, this would be why ventilators are dangerous to use (more
stress on lung capillaries and higher blood pressure would be worse than not).
This would also be the basis of why proning works. Eat some saffron and lay on
your stomach with a bipap?

